# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Lifecycles Premiere Graz by The Gap

## dergö!

Hey zusammen!

Am Donnerstag, dem 25.11. gibt´s im Grazer Schubertkino um 19 Uhr (Filmstart!) die Premiere von Lifecycles. Außerdem zeigen die Fotografen Tommy Bause, Gregor John, Philipp Bayer und Bastian Meier eine Auswahl ihrer schönsten Pics und es gibt die The Gap Team- und Campvorstellung 2011...

Die Tickets kosten € 6, ab dem 10.11. liegen Tickets bei Andas Biken auf...  

Die Grünen unterstützen den Sport: Die ersten 35 Jugendlichen, die bei uns bei einem Jugendfreeridetag, Camp oder Coaching mit dabei waren, bekommen ihre Tickets von den Grünen gesponsert - also razfaz ein Mail an info a-t the-gap dot at und big thanx den Grünen!

Sponsoren:
Andas Biken
Die Grünen
3 
Kona Bikes
Blue Tomato
Radio Soundportal

...weitere Infos auf the-gap.at oder per Mail, ride on, Gö!!!

----------


## dergö!

Hey zusammen!

Bei der Premiere wird´s außerdem Fotos der Fotografen Tommy Bause, Gregor John, Philipp Bayer und Basti Meier zu sehen geben... von jedem der Herren ein kleines Gustostückerl hier:

1) Foto: Tommy Bause, Location: Bikepark Leogang, Fahrer: Michi Gölles

2) Foto: Gregor John, Location: Bikepark Zau[:ber:]g Semmering, Fahrer: Patrizia Posch, Michi Gölles

3) Foto: Philipp Bayer, Location: Bikepark Leogang, Fahrer: Michi Gölles

4) Foto: Basti Meier, Location: Adventure World/Messe Graz, Fahrer: Manuel Gruber

Ride on, Gö!

----------


## hhacks

dammit!

und was mach i jetzt mit der DVD die demnächst amal ins Haus schneit?

Vor der Premiere anschaun und dann scho alle coole Szenen im vorhinein kennen und bei der Premiere dann kurz vorher, weil voller Enthusiasmus, schrein "jetzt müssts hinschaun, jetzt glei, vui lässig..."

oder daheim liegen haben und jeden Tag nervös drann vorbeigehn ob mas net do einlegn soll, nur kurz, den Vorspann, den Abspann ... und eine Szene, aber nur eine.... und dann ganz gespannt bei der Premiere sitzen und kurz vor der supergeilen Szene den dude am Sitz hinter dir zu sein kumpadre raunen hören, "jetzt musst hinschaun, jetzt glei, vui lässig..."

 :Confused:

----------


## Rynee

> dammit!
> 
> und was mach i jetzt mit der DVD die demnächst amal ins Haus schneit?
> 
> Vor der Premiere anschaun und dann scho alle coole Szenen im vorhinein kennen und bei der Premiere dann kurz vorher, weil voller Enthusiasmus, schrein "jetzt müssts hinschaun, jetzt glei, vui lässig..."
> 
> oder daheim liegen haben und jeden Tag nervös drann vorbeigehn ob mas net do einlegn soll, nur kurz, den Vorspann, den Abspann ... und eine Szene, aber nur eine.... und dann ganz gespannt bei der Premiere sitzen und kurz vor der supergeilen Szene den dude am Sitz hinter dir zu sein kumpadre raunen hören, "jetzt musst hinschaun, jetzt glei, vui lässig..."



hi,

will dich ja net beunruhigen, aber die haben lieferschwierigkeiten mit den dvds

lifecyclesfilm.com/blog/distr...-oct-30-update

also wenn du pech hast, kanns sein dass du die premiere problemlos genießen kannst (was ich dir in anbetracht des grundes natürlich net wünsch  :Smile: )

viel spass und erfolg wünsch i euch auf jeden fall in graz, freu mi schon auf unsere show in wien am sonntag!

ciao, rynee

----------


## dergö!

Hey zusammen!

Bis Donnerstag Mittag liegen die Karten bei Andas Biken auf, ab 18 Uhr gibt´s dann Karten vor Ort, sofern bis dahin nicht alle vergriffen sind... am Freitag gab´s noch 80 Stück...

See you, Gö!

----------

